# Deep quotes



## Domjoe414 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey all! Share any quotes that you found deep or  interesting here. I'll start:
"It is in our actions -- What we do -- that we are happy or the reverse"
-Aristotle, poetics, Chapter 6


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 9, 2021)

Confuscious - "no matter how hard the wind blows, a mountain cannot kneel."


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 9, 2021)

"_Pizza Hut, pizza to go_".


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 9, 2021)

“I think the saddest people always try their hardest to make people happy, because they know what it's like to feel absolutely worthless and they don't want anyone else to feel like that.”
-Robin Williams


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 9, 2021)

"Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering"

-Yoda


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jan 9, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> "Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering"
> 
> -Yoda


this is confucious. yoda paraphrased it. also it's not quite right.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 9, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> this is confucious. yoda paraphrased it. also it's not quite right.


I wasn't aware. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 9, 2021)

"Seeking means: having a goal. But finding means: being free, being open, having no goal."

- Hermann Hesse, _Siddhartha_ (translation by Joachim Neugroschel)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 10, 2021)

When overwhelming them with kindness doesn't work, try a baseball bat. Results may vary. 
- _Wile E. Coyote




_


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2021)

“We were all humans until
Race disconnected us,
Religion separated us,
Politics divided us,
and wealth classified us.”
- Anonymous


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 14, 2021)

"The missile knows where it is at all times.
It knows this because it knows where it isn't."
_-The missile knows where it is..._


----------



## zandelux (Jan 14, 2021)

> You wish for wings or horns or fangs. You wish for powers you can’t control and an ability that you hate. You wish for these things because you are already hated. Already outcasted. Already existing on the fringes of society and you are wishing that it was at least for something cool.
> 
> But no. It’s not. It’s not for anything cool. You’re hated because of the most uninteresting normal things in the world. Your coloration, who you love, what you wear, how your mind is wired. It’s all so normal and you can’t stand it. How can they hate you for something so normal? It makes no sense.
> 
> So you wish that you had horns instead.




__
		https://what-even-is-thiss.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F189224839290


----------



## Hogo (Jan 15, 2021)

"We weep for the blood of a bird, but not for the blood of a fish. Blessed are those with a voice."

-GitS: Innocence


----------



## Simo (Jan 15, 2021)

“Up in this air you breathed easily, drawing in a vital assurance and lightness of heart. In the highlands you woke up in the morning and thought: Here I am, where I ought to be.”

― Karen Blixen, _Out of Africa_


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 15, 2021)

“It is not uncommon for people to spend their whole life waiting to start living. Life isn’t as serious as the mind makes it out to be.”

"I think that no human really understands how to achieve happiness. If you set goals for yourself -- maybe you reach them, maybe you don't... Perhaps being happy on the journey, rather than at the destination, is more easily achieved."

"For a forest to be green, each tree must be green." 

Eckhart Tolle, Mac Demarco, George Harrison respectively


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 15, 2021)

Never take anything for granted and appreciate what you have and for that matter, those that are capable of handling you. Because time changes everything, and some day you may end up losing what you took for granted.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2021)

There are better things in life than alcohol, 
but alcohol sort of compensates for not getting them.

Terry Pratchett ;D


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 15, 2021)

If you enjoyed the time you wasted, then it's not wasted time


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If you enjoyed the time you wasted, then it's not wasted time


Is that Bertrand Russell?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 15, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Is that Bertrand Russell?


Yus


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 15, 2021)

Ya can't fix stupid

(Seriously, I tried explaining something to an 18 year old and they're still stupid)


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Jan 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Yus


And here I thought "Time you enjoyed wasting was not wasted" was first a John Lennon quote xp


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2021)

Lord_Arnak_Drago said:


> Ya can't fix stupid
> 
> (Seriously, I tried explaining something to an 18 year old and they're still stupid)



I once had to explain to a woman that she couldn't transfer files to a USB stick unless it was plugged into the computer. :}



Kuuro said:


> And here I thought "Time you enjoyed wasting was not wasted" was first a John Lennon quote xp



'Good artists copy, great artists steal.' ;D


----------



## Hogo (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 16, 2021)

'We hope to enjoy the privilege of being a semicolon in history rather than a full stop. So on behalf of the hundred and fifty billion who came before us and our human cousins who didn't make it, we just hope this message finds you well.  And we hope when you find us, thousands of years from now, that we are well, too.  In any case, please just write back.  It's dark out here.  And we're the last humans left."
-exurb1a


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 17, 2021)

"America is a broken soul, and everyone who are aching with it have as little bolstering as the country itself." - Lupus Et Revertetur


----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> "America is a broken soul, and everyone who are aching with it have as little bolstering as the country itself." - Lupus Et Revertetur


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2021)

I dreamt I was a butterfly.
But now that I wake I do not know whether I was then a man dreaming I was a butterfly, or whether I am now a butterfly, dreaming I am a man

Zhuangzhi


----------



## Punji (Jan 18, 2021)

"War does not determine who is right — only who is left." --Winston Churchill


----------



## Simo (Jan 18, 2021)

"Boredom is the most horrible of wolves" -John Giono


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 18, 2021)

A man who thinks all the time has nothing to think about but thoughts, and thus he loses touch with reality

Snippet of Alan Watts


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 2, 2021)

"Every child deserves a parent, but not every parent deserves a child"

(I found this from a child abuse prevention poster in my college)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 2, 2021)

"And what matters ain't the who's baddest but the ones who stop you falling from your ladder"

From the song "Shortchange Hero" by The Heavy


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2021)

"California is a queer place in a way, it has turned its back on the world, and looks into the void Pacific. It is absolutely selfish, very empty, but not false, and at least, not full of false effort."

-D.H. Lawrence


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

"It's both rebellion and conformity that attack you with success." -Amy Tan

Hits a little too close to home, that one


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

Another that hits a bit too close to home:

"Pylades: I'll take care of you.
Orestes: It's rotten work.
Pylades: Not to me. Not if it's you."
-Anne Carson, _Euripides_


----------



## Simo (Feb 4, 2021)

"The fox knows many things, but _the hedgehog knows_ one big thing."- Archilochus


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 4, 2021)

"In a perfect world men like me would not exist. But this is not a perfect world."

I heard this from a youtube video but I'm not sure if Justin Kuritzkes is the author of this quote


----------



## metaphysics (Feb 4, 2021)

“At one and the same time we must philosophize, laugh, and manage our household and other business, while never ceasing to proclaim the words of true philosophy.”

-Epicurus, _Vatican Sayings_


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 4, 2021)

metaphysics said:


> “At one and the same time we must philosophize, laugh, and manage our household and other business, while never ceasing to proclaim the words of true philosophy.”
> 
> -Epicurus, _Vatican Sayings_


I love this quote!    ^_^
Beats all of my quote- puns, by miles and miles.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 4, 2021)

The saddest part of life is when the person who gave you the best memories becomes a memory.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Feb 4, 2021)

we live in a society of robux


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 10, 2021)

Epictits:

First fix yourself before fixing others.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 15, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> “I think the saddest people always try their hardest to make people happy, because they know what it's like to feel absolutely worthless and they don't want anyone else to feel like that.”
> -Robin Williams


very true


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 16, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> “I think the saddest people always try their hardest to make people happy, because they know what it's like to feel absolutely worthless and they don't want anyone else to feel like that.”
> -Robin Williams


i am the one who didn't run from the drums.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 16, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> i am the one who didn't run from the drums.


is that a doctor who reference?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 16, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> is that a doctor who reference?


sigh.

no, it's a very deep and profound quote from the history books that doctor used as source material.

feel like nobody nowadays cares about what great men of the past did anymore.

everyone's just got square eyes.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 16, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> sigh.
> 
> no, it's a very deep and profound quote from the history books that doctor used as source material.
> 
> ...


i was only asking


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 16, 2021)

_"Don't be a parrot. Express your own ideas or thoughts_". - _Anonymous




_


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 16, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> _"Don't be a parrot. Express your own ideas or thoughts_". - _Anonymous
> 
> 
> 
> _


parrots are huge simps for their owners too


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 18, 2021)

"Money only exist because enough people don't want to do anything without getting something in return, which makes even more people always want something in return"
- _Anonymous_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 18, 2021)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> "Money only exist because enough people don't want to do anything without getting something in return, which makes even more people always want something in return"
> - _Anonymous_


I would say the following holds a lot more truth : money only exists because enough people want to get something without giving anything in return


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 18, 2021)

Last I checked you still had to work to earn money. You already gave something up in order to acquire it and the ones dishing it out still have to come up with their own ways to generate it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Last I checked you still had to work to earn money. You already gave something up in order to acquire it and the ones dishing it out still have to come up with their own ways to generate it.


unless you inherit a fully automatous company from your parents, DONALD TRUMP.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 23, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> unless you inherit a fully automatous company from your parents, DONALD TRUMP.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm gay.


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 24, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> I'm gay.


(<_<)...(>_>)
_9)...


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

"'gay' as in the synonym for 'happy'" - bowser (juno songs 



)


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

in case you don't get it, this was posted by a caecilian


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> View attachment 102812
> in case you don't get it, this was posted by a caecilian


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> in case you don't get it, this was posted by a caecilian


do you think the furries will be modie enough not to actually get it even after you said that?


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> do you think the furries will be modie enough not to actually get it even after you said that?


all they have to do is google it.

they can't be that stupid, can they?


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Bob Rover said:


> all they have to do is google it.
> 
> they can't be that stupid, can they?


they've literally been told just to google something in the past and instead gone on a 50 page rant about irrelevant shit until eventually some white night turns up and bitchslaps the whole forum.

yes, they can be that dumb.

they've been that dumb.

they will be again.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> they've literally been told just to google something in the past and instead gone on a 50 page rant about irrelevant shit until eventually some white night turns up and bitchslaps the whole forum.
> 
> yes, they can be that dumb.
> 
> ...


get ready to post this


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

"When you want to help people, you tell them the truth. When you want to help yourself, you tell them what they want to hear." - Thomas Sowell


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> "When you want to help people, you tell them the truth. When you want to help yourself, you tell them what they want to hear." - Thomas Sowell


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

"People who pride themselves on their "complexity" and deride others for being "simplistic" should realize that the truth is often not very complicated. What gets complex is evading the truth." - Thomas Sowell


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> "People who pride themselves on their "complexity" and deride others for being "simplistic" should realize that the truth is often not very complicated. What gets complex is evading the truth." - Thomas Sowell


not to cause offense but





the issue isn't that we're dangling something unattainable above your head like a school bully.

the issue is you're trying to push a pull door over and over again while we keep yelling at you to pull it.

we've provided enough information for you. just scroll up and read. it'll take like 5 minutes.

are you that ignorant that you'll rage and write a heated response without actually looking this up.

i don't think that makes us in the wrong. calm the hell down. think before you act.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> not to cause offense but
> 
> View attachment 102857
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about? My quotes aren't even a response to anyone. Now go sit down and have a chill pill.


----------



## Lejon Cricet (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What are you even talking about? My quotes aren't even a response to anyone. Now go sit down and have a chill pill.


well it's amazing how coincidentally in context they are then.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Lejon Cricet said:


> well it's amazing how coincidentally in context they are then.


How about not going off topic? Thank you. I will return to posting some more quotes if you don't mind.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

"When people get used to preferential treatment, equal treatment seems like discrimination." - Thomas Sowell


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> How about not going off topic? Thank you. I will return to posting some more quotes if you don't mind.


i genuinely thought this was the other thread.


----------



## Bob Rover (Feb 25, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> "When people get used to preferential treatment, equal treatment seems like discrimination." - Thomas Sowell


you know i'm still suspicious even after they said these were coincidental.

anyone else getting that vibe from this guy?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 25, 2021)

yeah, on topic from now on pls.

"you can lead a horse to water but you cannot make it drink"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 25, 2021)

Nation is great but it's people are wh**s - Marshall Józef Piłsudski


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 27, 2021)

The people most interested in censoring comedy are the ones most afraid of being the butt of the jokes
~Science


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 1, 2021)

己所不欲，勿施于人。
If you don't want it, don't force it on others either.
-Confucius(孔子)-


Spoiler



己(self) 所(be) 不(not) 欲(desire), 勿(never) 施(impel) 于(on) 人(people).

(Edited for a more accurate transcription)



A lot of people worldwide never know that, and tend to get themselves treated bad without knowing it's them who made the world a worse place together. Confucius is one of the people I admire for the insights. UwU


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 1, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> 己所不欲，勿施于人。
> If you don't want it, don't force it on others either.
> -Confucius(孔子)-
> 
> ...


Confucius is awesome.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 1, 2021)

There are many types of monsters in this world:
monsters who will not show themselves and who cause trouble, monsters who abduct children, monsters who devour dreams, monsters who suck blood…
and monsters who always tell lies.

Lying monsters are a real nuisance; they are much more cunning than other monsters.

They pose as humans even though they have no understanding of the human heart;

they eat even though they’ve never experienced hunger;

they study even though they have no
interest in academics;

they seek friendship even though
they do not know how to love.

If I were to encounter such monsters,
I would likely be eaten by it…
because in truth,
I am that monster.

- L,     Death Note


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 1, 2021)

"People die when they are killed" - Some random Anime dude


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 1, 2021)

"If a lot of people love each others, the world would be a better place" ~ Plato


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2021)

"Tomorrow is a mystery, Yesterday is history, but today is a gift. That is why it is called the present." - Oogway, Kung fu Panda


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 2, 2021)

"Stay in school, 'cuz it's the best" -- Peaches


----------



## Kumali (Mar 3, 2021)

"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." 

- Hobbes the tiger, in the comic strip _Calvin and Hobbes_ by Bill Watterson


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 3, 2021)

Si vis pacem, para bellum


----------



## zandelux (Mar 9, 2021)

Not a deep quote, but in fact a shallow one:

"If God wants me to get sick, I'll get sick."
- Guy eating outside a food truck just now, on why he doesn't wear a mask

Let's see if God wants me to smack you in the mouth.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

zandelux said:


> Not a deep quote, but in fact a shallow one:
> 
> "If God wants me to get sick, I'll get sick."
> - Guy eating outside a food truck just now, on why he doesn't wear a mask
> ...



I caught it in my own home. IF you know anything about epidemiology, you'll know it mostly transmit in the household.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I caught it in my own home. IF you know anything about epidemiology, you'll know it mostly transmit in the household.



This isn't at odds with Zandelux's comment. 

Don't catch the virus when you're in the shops >> you don't spread the virus to your entire family at home later


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This isn't at odds with Zandelux's comment.
> 
> Don't catch the virus when you're in the shops >> you don't spread the virus to your entire family at home later



My grandmother got it at church, and my brother got it from her fixing her computer in her home on the hill. Ever since the start I've been "self isolating" with online courses and I live in the woods. I was following all the protocols as well, my family just caught it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My grandmother got it at church, and my brother got it from her fixing her computer in her home on the hill. Ever since the start I've been "self isolating" with online courses and I live in the woods. I was following all the protocols as well, my family just caught it.



Yep. There is no way to reduce the chance of catching a virus to zero. 
Like wearing a condom cannot reduce your chance of catching HIV to zero, or wearing a seatbelt doesn't mean there's a zero chance of you dying in a car crash.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 9, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Yep. There is no way to reduce the chance of catching a virus to zero.
> Like wearing a condom cannot reduce your chance of catching HIV to zero, or wearing a seatbelt doesn't mean there's a zero chance of you dying in a car crash.



I know, I of all people am hyper paranoid about any virus. I have been washing my hands in warm water, social distancing and social isolating but I still caught it.


----------



## Filter (Mar 10, 2021)

"If God dwells inside us like some people say, I sure hope He likes enchiladas, because that's what He's getting."

- Jack Handey


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 10, 2021)

Filter said:


> "If God dwells inside us like some people say, I sure hope He likes enchiladas, because that's what He's getting."
> 
> - Jack Handy



Such an ignorant quote.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 10, 2021)

*Nothing isn't possible because the abcense of something can never be real, because if there is nothing, that makes nothing something. This then means there never can be nothing due to the precense of something, because nothing is something, meaning nothing is just an expression to over exaggerate the idea of emptyness. There can never be truly nothing without something*
-averywisefish


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2021)

Make friends with people who want the best for you.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Make friends with people who want the best for you.


Oh! That reminds me of this:

A friend in need is a friend indeed.

The meaning, as I know it:
Those you can tell that you're a friend of theirs, is when you are there for them *as a friend even when they're in trouble*; And naturally, in the other way around--those you can be certain as your friends are those who are there for you *as friends even when you are in trouble.*

UwU♡


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Make friends with people who want the best for you.


I think some more criteria should be added: make friends with people who are not stupid enough to thoroughly screw you over despite (proclaimed) good intent, and with people who don't start quietly and behind your back throwing you under the bus because their other friends started talking shit about you.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

"*YEAH!*" - James from Metallica


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2021)

"God created war so that Americans could learn geography." - Mark Twain

#AheadOfHisTime


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

a person's life has no meaning. that's the most liberating part of life.
-Epictits


----------



## zandelux (May 8, 2021)

"Technology is destructive only in the hands of people who do not realize that they are one and the same process as the universe."
~ Alan Watts


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 7, 2021)

"The masses have never thirsted after truth, they turn aside from evidence that is not to their taste, preferring to deify error, if error seduce them. Whoever can supply these illusions is easily their master, who ever attempts to destroy their illusions is always their victim"

Gustave Le Bon


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 14, 2021)

There are times in life when people must know when not to let go. Balloons are designed to teach small children this.
-Terry Pratchett


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

"Technically whiskey IS a solution."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2021)

Happiness can be found even in the darkest times, when one only remembers to turn on the light. -Dumbledore


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450162693441134592


----------



## AceQuorthon (Oct 19, 2021)

He who dares wins


----------



## Baalf (Oct 20, 2021)

"Shoot for the basket before you shoot for the moon."


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2021)

There are 10 types of people; people who know binary and people who do not.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 24, 2021)

_"Man is alone in darkness. He must bring his own light"_

I remember that someone once said this in a gaming forum I was in, maybe 12-13 years ago. It's stuck with me since.


----------



## L.Rey (Oct 24, 2021)

"You can't save everyone, but everyone can save someone.."


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

"When plotting revenge, dig two graves"


----------



## L.Rey (Oct 25, 2021)

"This too shall pass"

Four little words that bare a lot of weight..


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 29, 2021)

_"It's not delivery.... it's DiGiorno"._


----------



## Sam Wamm (Oct 29, 2021)

What is a man but a pile of dreams and lies?
-Confuscious


----------



## zandelux (Nov 2, 2021)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> What is a man but a pile of dreams and lies?
> -Confuscious


What is a man but a miserable pile of secrets?
-Dracula


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2021)

zandelux said:


> What is a man but a miserable pile of secrets?
> -Dracula


it was a misquote you eggman idiot


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 2, 2021)

"Guns don't kill people, people kill people, and monkeys will do too(if they have a gun)."

- Eddie Izzard

This particular quote itself could be narrowing the usage on gun rights stuff, but I'm not here to talk about politics. It gave me inspirations and a reminder.

Since the "Tools don't do actions but the user" message seems to work on basically anything combined with my personal experience...


*"Fandom don't harm the society, individuals harm the society. It's too quick to judge and label the fandom as you label individuals."*

- StrayCatTerry
(While I'm sure I'm never the first to say this)


----------



## zandelux (Nov 2, 2021)

"it was a misquote you eggman idiot"
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 3, 2021)

In the crooks of your body, I find my religion. - Sappho



zandelux said:


> "it was a misquote you eggman idiot"
> -Abraham Lincoln


At the space launch of 1917


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 3, 2021)

zandelux said:


> "it was a misquote you eggman idiot"
> -Abraham Lincoln


trying to sound independant and smart while being a trend spitting consumer you really aren't qualified for the job buckaroo.
-Jack Black (yes, an actual quote)


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 3, 2021)

"Maybe so long as you do your best everyday, you'll find where you belong."
-Legoshi, "Beastars"


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 3, 2021)

"are you too weak to do the housework yourself? and you call yourself a man."
-Epictits


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 4, 2021)

❄ _"Dreaming of castles in the sky - with rainbows and solid gold moats, are nothing - but an allegory illusion_". ❄
~ Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 5, 2021)

❄ _"Apples and Oranges are indeed, different.... but they can mix well together, with the right chef at table, stirring the bowl"_. ❄ ~ Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

"I don't want to survive. I want to live!"

-Wall-E


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> "I don't want to survive. I want to live!"
> 
> -Wall-E


On that note






"Get busy living, or get busy dying"


----------



## Punji (Nov 5, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> ❄ _"Dreaming of castles in the sky - with rainbows and solid gold moats, are nothing - but an allegory illusion_". ❄
> ~ Connor J. Coyote





Connor J. Coyote said:


> ❄ _"Apples and Oranges are indeed, different.... but they can mix well together, with the right chef at table, stirring the bowl"_. ❄ ~ Connor J. Coyote






History repeats.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 5, 2021)

------->Surface where you are sitting 

========="Q=========
u
o
o
o
o
o
t
e"
----------------------------
---->Sunlight is no longer visible at this point
​


----------



## ben909 (Nov 5, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> ------->Surface where you are sitting
> 
> ========="Q=========
> u
> ...


switches to active sonar to see the rest of the quote


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 5, 2021)

ben909 said:


> switches to active sonar to see the rest of the quote


PING

PING

PING


----------



## ben909 (Nov 5, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> PING
> 
> PING
> 
> PING


... 60 seconds later 
 ping


----------



## Asteroth Foxbat Gijinka (Nov 6, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> ❄ _"Dreaming of castles in the sky - with rainbows and solid gold moats, are nothing - but an allegory illusion_". ❄
> ~ Connor J. Coyote


if it's a solid gold moat, isn't that just a ring road?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 9, 2021)

Asteroth Foxbat Gijinka said:


> if it's a solid gold moat, isn't that just a ring road?


Nah.... not if it's in liquid form.
---------------------
_"Like ocean waves - our daily experiences - can ebb and flow with the tides... and thankfully - this flow is a constant event"_. ~ Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 11, 2021)

"In peace, sons bury their fathers. In war, fathers bury their sons."


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 12, 2021)

Some of my absolute favorites are from Terry Pratchett

"It’s not worth doing something unless someone, somewhere, would much rather you weren’t doing it."

“I'll be more enthusiastic about encouraging thinking outside the box when there's evidence of any thinking going on inside it.”

Albert grunted. "Do you know what happens to lads who ask too many questions?"
Mort thought for a moment.
"No," he said eventually, "what?"
There was silence.
Then Albert straightened up and said, "Damned if I know. Probably they get answers, and serve 'em right.”


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2021)

"I think the saddest people always try their hardest to make people happy because they know what it’s like to feel absolutely worthless and they don’t want anyone else to feel like that." -Robin Williams


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 14, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> "I think the saddest people always try their hardest to make people happy because they know what it’s like to feel absolutely worthless and they don’t want anyone else to feel like that." -Robin Williams


i think maybe he took that motto too to heart and it didn't end well.

poor guy.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 14, 2021)

*등잔 밑이 어둡다.*
/DeungJaan MeetEe UhDoobDa/


Spoiler



등잔 lamp
밑 below/under
~이 be(is/are)~
어두움 (being) dark
~이다 be(is/are)~ (Formal finish/end/tail of a quote/sentence)

어둡다 (어두움 + ~이다.) be(is/are) dark.

"Lamp under is be dark."
-> Under the lamp is dark.
-> It's dark under the lamp.
-> It's (comparably) dark(er) under the lamp (than others).



-> '*The part below the lamp is the darkest*(the easiest to miss)."
An old Korean folk quote which is still being used frequently till present.

It means usually the answer/hint is under the closest spot you never noticed. UwU


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 14, 2021)

Dirt Mom said:


> i think maybe he took that motto too to heart and it didn't end well.
> 
> poor guy.


I think it's more a case of "few people really cared why Pagliacci cried, the ones who did care could not do everything they wanted to do for Pagliacci, and Pagliacci was not always capable of helping himself"


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2021)

_"Like grains of sand on the beach, one's life experiences matter little when counted by themselves... but matter much, when added together"_. ~Connor J. Coyote


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2021)

"Society."- Joker


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)

> You've bought all the happiness
> But you still want more
> Parade all that you possess
> Though there's no one keeping score
> ...


Blue Stahli - _The Fall_
E: honestly a lot of quotable lyrics on this album


> Shame
> Wear the pity and the blame
> Basking in the glow
> A lovely crown of thorns
> ...





> Forcing of the hand, a whisper in the ear
> Spirit of enabling
> Sinister command of what I want to hear
> I'm the only one who pulls my strings
> ...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2021)

"Among those who dislike oppression are many who like to oppress" ~Napoleon


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 21, 2021)

_"Dealing with pet peeves is like rolling a yo-yo.... one often deals with them in an up and down fashion.... constantly."_ ~Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 21, 2021)

a stupid hoe said:
			
		

> You a stupid hoe


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 22, 2021)

_"From my heart, to yours"_ - Pillsbury
(With the biscuit grenade launcher).


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 22, 2021)

> The ability to quote is a serviceable substitute for wit


----------



## Dirt Mom (Nov 22, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> _"From my heart, to yours"_ - Pillsbury
> (With the biscuit grenade launcher).


this morning i listened to a madman explain magnetic fields to me using croissants.

i can't remember the exact words but they said the rings of the field emanate from the coiled thread like the layers of a croissant and when it interferes with the croissants of our own threads, our nervous system, it is like bashing two croissants together.

they mostly stay intact but on the surface layers shatter into flakes that spin and wisp like petals in the wind folding and curling and tearing again.

these abnormal crumbs are what forms the ripples in the signal and that's how a Theremin works.

and you know what?

that's the first time that instrument has made sense to me.

now i just visualise croissants and i can play the damn thing.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 24, 2021)

_"Shards, shards.... crystal shards...... you wanna shard? *Here*"_. -The Dark Crystal


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 25, 2021)

_"Judging a person does not define who they are...... it defines who you are"_.  -Anonymous
-----------------
_"Despair gives courage..... to a coward"_. -Anonymous


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 4, 2021)

1. _"Being a yotie yote means, that - "you just be you" everyday.... that's *always* the coyote way"_. - Connor J. Coyote




-----------------------
2. _"Judging someone's character, as well as someone's personal moral fiber -- without knowing the full facts, is the textbook definition of incompetence_". - Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Seabass (Dec 4, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> 1. _"Being a yotie yote means, that - "you just be you" everyday.... that's *always* the coyote way"_. - Connor J. Coyote


This belongs in a museum, must keep Connor safe at all costs


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 8, 2021)

Seabass said:


> This belongs in a museum, must keep Connor safe at all costs


Yep.... I agree. It's importnt all of us have a degree of safety in our lives. 





-----------------------------
(Here's Another):_ "Some say chocolate is always better than vanilla... but - I must disagree... as vanilla is the real flavor - I often find myself to be"_. ♠ - Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 25, 2022)

"The best defense is a good offense."
-George Washington-
(Or Shun Tzu?)

While this quote is more likely been introduced on diplomacy/military stuff, I believe it's never limited to.

If one has a good offense, at least one can choose whether to execute it. The essence being... In the world where everyone is either predators or preys(or sometimes both), when you're known to have potential with a working offensive ability, the less likely you're to be targeted by greedy predators.

On the contrary, if you only defend without a working offensive ability, it's then only a matter of time till you get burned into ashes, from any of every single potential predators. 
A good defense alone will never, ever get you too far, no matter how just you are.

If it's too complicated... Run.
And perhaps return with a better plan--and especially, trusty comrades--if you ever wish to return, that is.

At the end of the day, whether you wish for your own well-being or others you care--If you don't manage to survive, then there's nothing.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

"Be yourself, then no one can tell you that you are doing it wrong" 
"My scars tell a story, they are a reminder of when life tried to break me but failed"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 25, 2022)

Go get her, Ray!
- Dr. Peter Venkman
-----
 For all those times life seems difficult, just remember that while some friends are sarcastic douches, they are a still a sarcastic douche who is standing right beside you when it counts.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 25, 2022)

"I rest my weapons, forever against claiming vengeance.
I am the shield, forever for protecting the innocent.
I will forgive you, even if forever in patience.
You must forgive me, even if forever in silence."
"If you wanna win someone's heart, you should win your own first."
"You either die true to your heart, or live long enough to become the very thing you swore to destroy."


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2022)

“There’s a reason I said I’d be happy alone. It wasn’t because I thought I’d be happy alone. It was because I thought if I loved someone, and then it fell apart… I might not make it.”

“It’s easier to be alone.”

~

“Why do nice people choose the wrong people to date?”

“Because we accept the love we think we deserve.”

~

“I want you to promise me something. If you love someone, you tell them. Even if you’re scared that it’s not the right thing. Even if you’re scared that it’ll cause problems.”

“You say it, and you say it loud.”


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 25, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> It was because I thought if I loved someone, and then it fell apart… I might not make it.”
> 
> “It’s easier to be alone.”


this part hits me, bad


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 25, 2022)

Per Aspera Ad Astra
Through Struggles To The Stars


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> this part hits me, bad


I feel you, man. The reason why it hit me hard is because it’s true. I’ve had my heart broken not just romantically, but within my own family before. This quote is the exact mindset I’m having now.

The other two are just a progression to what I hope to hold close and live by one day.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 25, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> I’ve had my heart broken not just romantically


I got this for new year, and in the worst way possible
for the most part I've recovered, but every now and then it still stings


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I got this for new year, and in the worst way possible
> for the most part I've recovered, but every now and then it still stings


That sting hasn’t really gone away for me, though. When I went through my first real heartbreak about a year or so ago, it was such a profound break of trust and induced so much fear that I’m hesitant to reach out like I had before.

Like my walls are only getting thicker. It really sucks, doesn’t it?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 25, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> That sting hasn’t really gone away for me, though. When I went through my first real heartbreak about a year or so ago, it was such a profound break of trust and induced so much fear that I’m hesitant to reach out like I had before.
> 
> Like my walls are only getting thicker. It really sucks, doesn’t it?


as for me, I keep getting conflicts with myself, because I'm both hesitant and desperate, so I always try to keep it to myself AND reach out


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> as for me, I keep getting conflicts with myself, because I'm both hesitant and desperate, so I always try to keep it to myself AND reach out


I can imagine that’s not fun. Wanting and hoping, only to pull the rug out from under yourself when things get tough. I’d rather keep myself from tripping altogether, but I respect your will to try, even if you’re your own worst enemy in the process.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 26, 2022)

society
(someone probably said it already)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 4, 2022)

Some sage information, I think ☺:
_"Never apologize to people for who you are, for standing up for yourself, or for doing what you feel you need to do for yourself and your situation... as you, and only you - know what's best for your well-being." _
-Connor J. Coyote


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

V signature


----------



## Average_Lurker (Feb 5, 2022)

"Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power."

-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2022)

Average_Lurker said:


> "Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power."
> 
> -Abraham Lincoln



I wonder whether this is the basis for the spider-man tag-line of 'great power great responsibility'.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 5, 2022)

Be the hero of your own story. You are born to turn you mess into a message and the test into a testimony. - Author: Farshad Asl


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 12, 2022)

_"No one should ever be afraid to express an opinion, just because it might be unpopular". _
-Connor J. Coyote


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 13, 2022)

Death is the mother of beauty. Only the perishable can be beautiful, which is why we are unmoved by artificial flowers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2022)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Death is the mother of beauty. Only the perishable can be beautiful, which is why we are unmoved by artificial flowers.



As dawn must fade to day, 
nothing gold can stay.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 14, 2022)

Art should disturb the comfortable and comfort the disturbed - Cesar A. Cruz


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 15, 2022)

Someone tried to sum up my job based on what others told them.  It soumded good to them, but we engineers were comfused.  Then we heard the following conflagration of English:

So you went on a dog's bollocks walkabout over yonder...


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 22, 2022)

Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both
Benjy Franklin


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2022)

"The mystery of life isn't a problem to solve, but a reality to experience." - Frank Herbert's Dune


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 31, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> "The mystery of life isn't a problem to solve, but a reality to experience." - Frank Herbert's Dune



I just done seen that new one. Good


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm not challenging your honesty, I'm questioning your integrity. - me

I got told that was a brutal takedown in a planning meeting and i need to capture this as a repeatable quote.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 1, 2022)

The city has fallen and I am still alive.- Constantine XI, last Emperor of the Romans before leading a final charge against the Ottomans.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 3, 2022)

"He who sees a need and waits to be asked for help is as unkind as if he had refused it." - Dante Alighieri


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 3, 2022)

Wrestle with Jimmy - Weezer


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 3, 2022)

“Dear Mario, please come to the castle. I've baked a cake for you. Yours truly, Princess Toadstool, Peach.”


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 7, 2022)

The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step- Tao Te Ching


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 7, 2022)

“If you believe in your dreams, then I will prove to you that you can achieve them, just by working hard”
Rock Lee (Naruto)


----------

